# Refrigerador hace mucho hielo



## bettosk8 (Nov 29, 2012)

bueno esta pregunta se las hago*-*pues no puedo encontrar la solucion. En el banco de sangre de mi ciudad estan usando unos refrigeradores para mantener unos reactivos mas o menos a de 8 a 10 grados y bueno resulta q*UE* en la parte del fondo se hace una capa gruesa de hielo es estoy hablando en la parte de abajo de la hielera y constante mente hay*-*que sacar*-*todo y descongelarlo esto es muy molesto, estar metiendo y sa*n*cando el*-*producto.

Bueno pense q*UE* tal ves el termostato estaba mal lo cambie y pues sigue igual. me pueden sugerir algo para q*UE* lo tome en cuenta.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 29, 2012)

revisa si tiene un elemento llamado bimetal, debe ser algo parecido a esto:







o a esto:






Puedes probarlo de la siguiente manera muy efectiva:
1 Extraes el elemento y lo dejas un tiempo hasta que esté a temperatura ambiente y lo tienes un ratito en tu mano hasta que abrige jejeje, mides continuidad entre sus dos terminales, debe marcar infinito o abierto.
2 lo pones en un recipiente con agua, pero que los cables queden por fuera, lo llevas a un refrigerador hasta que el agua esté totalmente congelada, mides continuidad y debe haber continuidad.

si en los dos estados conduce, o en los dos estados marca infinito... es posible que sea este el problema.


----------



## bettosk8 (Nov 29, 2012)

bueno el aparato es mas como un refigerador domestico y usa este temostato 






tu crees q*UE* el pro*b*blema del hielo es el termostato por no hace q*UE* no corte el motor y por eso puede que trabaja de mas y genera el hielo.?
de*-*todos modos el termostato q*UE* te mostre es nuevo pero no se si este trabajando bien no lo probe antes de poner bueno eso hare y haber q*UE* pasa


----------



## radni (Nov 30, 2012)

Si se forma hielo dentro de la camara es que encuentra humedad; revisá el burlete o sello de la puerta y si no fijate si no hay una abertura en algun lugar que permita la entrada de aire exterior, otra opcion es que se abra varias veces por dia la puerta o quede entreabierta y se cuele aire exterior.
Otra alternativa es que el bulbo del termostato no esté bien localizado y se produzca una gran demora en el sensado de la temperatura y su actuación o si el sistema de no frost está desconectado y no se produce el deshielo por no actuar la calefaccion.
Suerte!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2012)

bettosk8 dijo:


> bueno esta pregunta se las hago*-*pues no puedo encontrar la solucion. En el banco de sangre de mi ciudad estan usando unos refrigeradores para mantener unos reactivos mas o menos a de _*8 a 10 grados*_ y bueno resulta q*UE* en la parte del fondo se hace una capa gruesa de hielo es estoy hablando en la parte de abajo de la hielera y constante mente hay*-*que sacar*-*todo y descongelarlo esto es muy molesto, estar metiendo y sa*n*cando el*-*producto.
> 
> Bueno pense q*UE* tal ves el termostato estaba mal lo cambie y pues sigue igual. me pueden sugerir algo para q*UE* lo tome en cuenta.



¿ Mediste la temperatura de trabajo del refrigerador ?

EL hielo se forma por debajo de 0ºC si tu refrigerador está ajustado entre 8 y 10ºC no puede hacer hielo.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## nocta (Dic 4, 2012)

Yo no sé mucho de refrigeradores, pero en mi experiencia con heladeras te puedo decir lo siguiente:
1) El burlete
2) Problemas con el gas del equipo. En heladeras suele suceder que cuando tiene alguna pérdida de gas, hace hielo en algunas partes.

Como dije, no sé de refrigeradores, pero imagino que será todo más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2012)

Si el hielo se forma por humedad, se abre mucho la puerta o el sellado es defectuoso


----------



## plarenas (Dic 4, 2012)

siempre se va a formar hielo si la temperatura esta bajo los 0°C, lo que pasa es que hay congeladores que tienen sistemas para eliminarlo, ahora como te decían anteriormente si la temperatura esta entre 8 y 10 grados no se puede producir hielo, entonces tu problema es el termostato que no esta regulando bien y por la foto que subiste esos termostatos funcionan por presión, por lo que solo te queda probar ajustandolo o en definitiva cambiarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2012)

Hay mas o menos 57 termostatos de heladera distintos .

Causa probable , se rompió , lo reemplazaron por uno incorrecto y así seguirá.

Hacen falta mas datos de esa heladera , fotos de ser posible 

Term.*ROBERTSHAW* Linea RC


http://www.google.com.ar/search?um=...04c4c718ce6c3b&bpcl=39468505&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 5, 2012)

Por el comentario "en la parte de abajo" me parece que se refiere a un pozo de frio y no a un heladera vertical, de todas maneras le hace falta 3 cosas, un termometro, un manometro y algo de conocimiento.Puede que este funcionando mal el termostato o le este faltando un poco de gas y por eso se forma el hielo, de ser lo ultimo el termostato no solo no va a trabajar, si no que le va a formar esa pelota de hielo al no tener suficiente liquido para cubrir la serpentina.
Pero sin un termometro mucho no va a hacer, sobre todo por que tiene que medir sobre la serpentina o la placa.
Saludos!


----------



## f290240 (Dic 8, 2012)

hola mi nombre es Ernesto de Uruguay soy nuevo en el foro por lo cual me presento.
Quizas alguien entendido en el tema puede decirle al compañero cual es la presion de carga de gas del refrigerador para que el la mida.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2012)

es un tema de presión y/o carga de gas 

Esto específicamente es un tema de termostato que no CORTA en tiempo y forma.

La confusión viene de los aire acondicionados , en ellos una pérdida hace que el evaporador se bloquee de hielo.

Explicación Técnica : El Freon 22 o sustitutos ecológicos evaporan a 0º C mas o menos a 55 libras por pulgada cuadrada.

Con una carga de 60 libras evaporará a unos 2 o 3 grados sobre cero --> Funcionamiento perfecto.

Con una carga inferior a 55 libras , evaporará por debajo de cero grados y comenzará a formarse hielo en el evaporador , bloqueándolo. El bloqueo empeora la situación ya que no circula aire. --> Mal Funcionamiento.

Otro factor que puede influir aquí es un forzador debil sumado a una carga baja del gas

Pero en las heladeras es distinto , el gas siempre evapora bajo cero y el que regula el frio es el termostato

Saludos !


----------



## faustors (Dic 17, 2012)

Yo también abogo por la falta de gas como causa más probable, pero sólo si el hielo se forma exclusivamente al inicio del circuito.

Si es algo generalizado en prácticamente todo el evaporador entonces pueden ser dos cosas:
- termostato: se puede comprobar con un termómetro y vigilando si se para el motor cuando llega a la temperatura que le pedimos.
- entrada de aire (burlete) o mal aislamiento si se ha deteriorado algo...


----------



## terabit (Dic 24, 2012)

primero para poder ayudarte tenemos que saber que refrigerador es por lo que normalmente al solicitar algun dato del refrigerador para teneer una referencia,para poder saber que tiene los 8 o 10 grados se require un termometro que lo pudes conseguir en donde quiera de preferencia donde venden productos de refrigeracion ya que hay de varios tipos me parece que le cambiaron el termostato y no sabes si es el correcto por lo que en el mercado ay unos termostatos que se llaman universales y los pudes ajustar a cuequier rango de temperatura,en ocaciones se bloquea con hielo la parte que drena el refrigerador en caso de deshielo si es un refrigerador que trae resistencia de descongelamiento en ocaciones el reloj se queda parado en cierto tiempo cuando esta defectuso cuando un refrigerador tine defectuoso el espaque de la puerta por lo general produce ese efecto y trabaja mucho el compresor
sin mas por el momento recibe un cordial saludo


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola Bettosk,existen 02 formas de comprobar el correcto cierre de su o sus puertas:
1)Coloca una linterna previamente encendida en su interior,cierra la puerta y observa a lo largo de todo su "cierre" si hay emision luminica desde su interior.-
2)Con una hoja de papel (sin arrugas)coloca la mitad de ella hacia el interior y cierra la puerta,ahora desde afuera trata de desplazar la hoja en sus distintas zonas de juntura,pues,con un "cierre"aceptable la hoja no debiera moverse con holgura.
...02 metodos "artesanales",pero,efectivos.-


----------



## Julianass (Dic 25, 2012)

Al parecer ya solucionaste el problema..., sin embargo les cuento que el problema si va por el lado de una fuga de refrigerante, cuando esto sucede se produce un congelamiento del evaporador parcialmente, un congelamiento también obedece a una obstrucción en el sistema, la intervención a estos sistemas de refrigeración cuando hay estas fallas son de tipo mecánico ya que debes intervenir el sistema físicamente utilizando herramienta como manómetros para medir la presión de refrigerante y determinar la falla.
Te recomiendo consultes con un técnico de refrigeración que tenga la herramienta necesaria para abrir el sistema y determinar la falla y ya sea para corregir la fuga o la obstruccion.
Espero les sirva.


----------

